
Combating fake news ahead of November - bunforfun
https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/7815990425412/WN_OrKfCBFtSS6A6kUY-ptihg
======
rvz
With one guest from CNN. The same news org with the longest track record of
actual fake news. Come on.

If there's anything to learn, look at multiple sources both censored and
uncensored. Cross-reference if you need to. Don't trust one single source and
don't believe anything you see or hear on the internet.

Not this webinar.

